# Facing budget shortfall, Patrick orders $600M in cuts, warns of layoffs



## OfficerBeyotch (Oct 16, 2007)

Grappling with a continuing decline in state revenues, Governor Deval Patrick today announced that he had directed his Cabinet to reduce spending by $600 million in the current fiscal year and warned that the reductions could result in the layoffs of 2,000 state workers.

Facing budget shortfall, Patrick orders $600M in cuts, warns of layoffs - Local News Updates - The Boston Globe

2000 layoffs in addition to the ones already in this sucky situation...WTF!!!


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Time to move out of Mass ....


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> time to move out of mass ....


:85565::85565:


----------



## TPD Lt. (May 12, 2009)

Less overtime and more layoffs. This is news?...At the rate he is going the only people with state jobs are going to be guys that cant get layed off.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> At the rate he is going the only people with jobs are going to be guys that cant get layed


FIFY......So snipe will be all set then.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Cut the welfare leaches and the meth clinics, you might save a few pennies.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

jettsixx said:


> Cut the welfare leaches and the meth clinics, you might save a few pennies.


Then he would lose his voting base.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

mtc said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Start trimming the fat in the State House too!











Start with this fat


----------



## Sentinel (Sep 29, 2009)

Here we go again...

Their answer to budget crisis is always punish those who work and pay taxes. Never hear them say lets cut entitlement programs, shut down the methadone clinics and force the freeloaders to take a cut in their handouts.

I mean wtf, this isn't rocket science. The tax base is shrinking, so lay off some more tax payers while protecting the generational welfare recipients?

Liberalism and idealism will be the death of not only this state, but also the country. Meanwhile the dollar is losing its value and our country is being bought out right under our noses by foreign countries, to whom we also owe billions in loans.

I'm telling ya, a nice big plot of land in Michigan with those ever important interlocking fields of fire...

That's my retirement plan.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

> Patrick said that tax revenues for the first quarter of the 2010 fiscal year were $212 million lower than had been expected.


Because raising the sales tax in a recession really was a BAD IDEA after all wasn't it knucklehead??

Together We Can put everyone in the poor house.....


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

And I thought I heard Gov. Sh1t-4-brains complaining on the news a few days ago all the other candidates for Governor want to undo all the_ good work,_(Yes, I was nauseated when I heard those words), He's done. ???? What _GOOD_ has he done???


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)




----------



## Figgsy142 (Feb 20, 2009)

I just hope Cahill takes more votes away from Dumbvals base ,and Mihos or Baker sneak in come election day.

We need to get behind a candidate and get this slug out of there next year.


----------



## jeepster (Jan 29, 2009)

MSP75 said:


> Then he would lose his voting base.


Exactly..and if we have a three party election, the guy could win with only something like 34%. Scary thought.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Figgsy142 said:


> I just hope Cahill takes more votes away from Dumbvals base ,and Mihos or Baker sneak in come election day.
> 
> We need to get behind a candidate and get this slug out of there next year.


I'd take a chance with Mihos, but Baker is a RINO. If the "Republicans," such as they are, don't belay that "us too" attitude vis-a-vis Democrat statist policies, I'll be staying home in droves on election day. I'll cast my vote with the rest of the patriots, once the ballot box has been completely co-opted by the Marxists, at the cartridge box.

Take a good look around you at our state. Thats where President Obama wants to take the rest of the nation. For those of you following Masscops from other states: heed the warning provided by our mess.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

And he will be here in a week to campaign for this stooge, God Help Us All.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

7costanza said:


> And he will be here in a week to campaign for this stooge, God Help Us All.


Just remember who is paying the fuel bill for Air Force 1.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Rumor has it that DCR has laid off all their fire crews yesterday. Didn't really know what they did other than drive around the state parks in tricked out 4WD pumper trucks.


----------



## HulkHogan (Sep 16, 2008)

Consolidation. It saved so much money before and worked so well over the years. Maybe the state's "shortage" in winter uniform parts in A troop was actually a result of stockpiling in preparation. I wonder how the T cops will look in breeches and boots next month. Im personally going to put in a transfer request tommorow Kenmore on the Green Line. I've always wanted my own take home trolley.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

HulkHogan said:


> Consolidation. It saved so much money before and worked so well over the years. Maybe the state's "shortage" in winter uniform parts in A troop was actually a result of stockpiling in preparation. I wonder how the T cops will look in breeches and boots next month. Im personally going to put in a transfer request tommorow Kenmore on the Green Line. I've always wanted my own take home trolley.


Right. That would be a great idea. The fires are still smoldering from the last merger.

Personally, I still miss the MDC Police. Had they still been around, I would have long since transferred to them.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

The DCR fire guys are very important during the brush fire season. If anything cut back state parks, etc.

Cut all unneeded programs, Safety first! 

This might be the big one that ends it all. It is very possible whole departments might get laid off. Especially the smaller ones that are barely clinging on as it is now.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Ya ... amazing. We have shark researchers but they want to lay off public safety state employees .....


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

L4G81 said:


> Ya ... amazing. We have shark researchers but they want to lay off public safety state employees .....


*****News Flash*****
 We are Expandable


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Ummm... Okay Mr. Fantastic. 

I think you mean, expendable. Easier replaced than salvaged...


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Layoff The Governor!!!!*


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Eagle13 said:


> *Layoff The Governor!!!!*


Impeach This Bitch!!!


----------



## TPD Lt. (May 12, 2009)

HulkHogan said:


> I wonder how the T cops will look in breeches and boots next month.


 That would be nice.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Here's pop quiz. Who should get paid first when a state is on the verge of financial ruin - cops or folks that work for the lottery? Common sense said that public safety should probably take precedence over gambling. But here's the thing- the lottery generates massive revenues that law enforcement simply does not. In Pennsylvania, the very real possibility that state troopers will not be paid while state lottery workers will be doesn't make any sense at all to John Srsic, a retired state Department of Labor and Industry manager.

*What's really shocking to many in Pennsylvania is the fact that welfare recipients are still getting checks because of state court decisions upholding federal law*. But until a budget is passed, state welfare workers can't be paid for work done since July 1 because Pennsylvania has no authority to spend money.

Full story:
Cops not as important as lottery workers - American Police Beat Magazine


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

HulkHogan said:


> Consolidation. It saved so much money before and worked so well over the years. Maybe the state's "shortage" in winter uniform parts in A troop was actually a result of stockpiling in preparation. I wonder how the T cops will look in breeches and boots next month. Im personally going to put in a transfer request tommorow Kenmore on the Green Line. I've always wanted my own take home trolley.


You waited *THIRTEEN MONTHS* to post THAT drivel as your first post????????


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Just be happy you have a job right now. Police Officers are going to have much more fun now. Due to DMH/DMR cuts. More mentally ill will be on the streets (not that there isn't enough of them all ready).

That bucket of bolts some towns call Police Cruisers, the ride will continue to get worse.

Just do the best you can and be safe. Hopefully this blows over.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

rg1283 said:


> Due to DMH/DMR cuts. More mentally ill will be on the streets (not that there isn't enough of them all ready).


That's pretty much the pattern here, those that should be confined, aren't.

Most homeless people wouldn't be if they were given a nice home in a nice institution but those that are sane and can work are getting the money without having to work. I'd rather see my tax money go to those who *can't* care for themselves instead of those who *won't*.

As for the dispatcher situation, sheesh, that is messed up. The *RED TAPE* that will have to be untangled and cut is probably enough to wrap the state house up for Christmas several times! So will they simply be out of work or will they be grandfathered in or have to apply like an outsider?



263FPD said:


> Personally, I still miss the MDC Police.


No slight to the MSP, but I miss 'em too.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

mtc said:


> How about this one - They're "doing away" with the Turnpike Authority - they have what, 10? 15? "Public Safety Dispatchers" Whose base rate is $10K higher than our 11th step.
> 
> Now, with the MTA being disbanded, and operations being put under this "new" MassHighway department ----
> 
> ...


That's the big sticky wicket for the merge. Different pay scales, different unions, and as far as the road is concerned it will still be Troop E. Best kept road in the state will look like Route 128 after two years.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Ummm... Okay Mr. Fantastic.
> 
> I think you mean, _*expendable*_. Easier replaced than salvaged...


Yes, you are right. But then again, I am not an English professor


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> I'd take a chance with Mihos, but Baker is a RINO.


Vote for him at your own peril, Mihos is an anti-cop, anti-union, anti-gun lunatic.



> No slight to the MSP, but I miss 'em too.


Mike Dukakis's Cops? Why? They had the singular honor of being thoroughly despised by both the MSP and the Boston PD before consolidation.

To quote Obi-Wan: "You will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villany"

But this is just dredging up bad memories, consolidation will save not save the state any money in the short or long term, and ultimately, we're all going to find out how important this governor really thinks public safety is. We'll all soon be taking some furlough days; the beatings will continue until morale improves.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Killjoy said:


> Vote for him at your own peril, Mihos is an anti-cop, anti-union, anti-gun lunatic.
> 
> Mike Dukakis's Cops? Why? They had the singular honor of being thoroughly despised by both the MSP and the Boston PD before consolidation.
> 
> ...


Just because.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

A quick summary of who could be cut/laid off to save money:

ANYONE hired by Cadillac Pat to work for _him _since he went in office.

MDC Rangers (cmon really - WTF do they do and do we need that many?)

Beacon Hill staff ~ go through the directory sometime. 'Nuff said.

Wanna talk mergers? Forget MBTA with anybody ~ GO BIGGER. Every Tin Horn Sheriff's Dept falls under the DOC. (State pays almost everything anyway). One Union; one retirement; one BOSS and then SELL off at auction every special toy these rogue sheriffs bought and put the money into grant blocks for local law enforcement aid. Legislation can do anything ~ ballot a constitutional amendment to eliminate the office of sheriff for good.

Harbormasters ~ do we really need them on the shorelines? We have EPO; MSP; USCG and local PD's that patrol respective harbors. Hell they have a HARBORMASTER in a lake in WMass. I dont know if its paid but honestly, WTF?

LEGAL sections within state agencies. Some have 5 people; some have 50. If one state dept can get away with less, why can't they all?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

mtc said:


> "...WHAT HAPPENS TO THOSE "DISPATCHERS"?
> 
> Will they now be on the STATE payroll? What will their title be? WHY would they get to continue to have more pay than us?
> 
> They can't be merged in with us - they're not MSP employees..."


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! That's a good one mtc! It's right up there with: "...Registry Inspectors will NEVER work the road..." or "...the check's in the mail..."

:GNANA: :baby01: :jestera: :twisted:


----------



## HulkHogan (Sep 16, 2008)

Sniper said:


> You waited *THIRTEEN MONTHS* to post THAT drivel as your first post????????


Yeah thirteen months of intense planning, rough drafts, and sleepless nights. Sorry if it didnt live up to everybody's expectations.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

mtc said:


> Awesome !!
> 
> I could use the extra $10K a year!!


Good luck with that.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

mtc said:


> I forgot my sarcastic eye roll... thing is, our union won't do one damned thing about it either.
> 
> And they'll continue to call out ambulances and tow trucks, for more money.


Sounds like your union are a bunch of big, fat, pussies.










Sorry, this one is shaved.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

mtc said:


> OMG ! That is just awful !!


I thought you might say that.
So here is one with hair.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

dcs2244 said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! That's a good one mtc! It's right up there with: "...Registry Inspectors will NEVER work the road..." or "...the check's in the mail..."
> 
> :GNANA: :baby01: :jestera: :twisted:


And now we have, once again, RMV "Inspectors" out there doing bus inspections, rejection stickers, and motorcycle compliance checks...all under the authority of a local PD, of course. No ticket books, guns, or cruisers, but just you wait...


----------



## GuyS (Dec 31, 2006)

jettsixx said:


> Cut the welfare leaches and the meth clinics, you might save a few pennies.


Amen to that, brother


----------



## cpd4720 (Oct 16, 2008)

Killjoy said:


> Vote for him at your own peril, Mihos is an anti-cop, anti-union, anti-gun lunatic.
> 
> I don't know if Mihos is anti-cop, anti-union anti gun. I do know he says he fully supports funding the Quinn Bill 100%.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Gov's hacks duck ax*

By Dave Wedge

Gov. Deval Patrick has issued pink slips to nearly 100 state Department of Conservation and Recreation workers but spared a high-paid trio including the sister of his campaign manager and her two pals... 


77 Comments


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


> *Gov's hacks duck ax*
> 
> By Dave Wedge
> 
> ...


I was surprised that there was not a single police bashing article associated with the pending budget cuts today.


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

TRPDiesel said:


> I was surprised that there was not a single police bashing article associated with the pending budget cuts today.


Don't hold your breath, I am sure one is in the works.............:baaa:..


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

TRPDiesel said:


> I was surprised that there was not a single police bashing article associated with the pending budget cuts today.


Day ain't over yet...


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

HulkHogan said:


> Yeah thirteen months of intense planning, rough drafts, and sleepless nights. Sorry if it didnt live up to everybody's expectations.


Screw everybody else....... I was speaking for myself.



263FPD said:


> I thought you might say that.
> So here is one with hair.


Pic won't load for me but please refrain from posting pictures of pussies with hair on them...... Didn't you read the Masscops user agreement when you joined? It's rule #69.


----------

